# It's official! 2nd puppy



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are officially getting our second puppy! ;D

Thank you to everyone who has responded these past few months with my questions about getting a second, we are looking forward to our new addition. 

The puppy is expected to be born May/ June. We have decided on another male, and he and Miles will be about 17 months apart. The puppy will actually be Miles' uncle, so funny!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Awesome news!!

All of these second puppies in the last few months on here is creating intense jealousy for some of us single-V owners around here! Definitely share the puppy wealth and post LOTS of pictures!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We will post pictures of baby "Chase" and his big brother Miles this summer. Excited for Miles to have a playmate.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats!!! The only thing better than 1 V is 2.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Double Trouble Me Thinks :-\  

Hobbsy


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

MilesMom said:


> We will post pictures of baby "Chase" and his big brother Miles this summer. Excited for Miles to have a playmate.


Great news MM. I have a friend with a dog named Chase. He is a beautiful boy. So I hope your Chase turns out to be the same!!


----------



## kate723smith (Feb 18, 2013)

I have been wanting to get a second puppy, but have not had any luck in finding one. I am looking for a male pup and I live in WV. Does anyone know of puppies within 200-300 miles of me?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats Miles and soon to be Chase's mom. Ruby's V Boyfriend is named Chase. He is a handsome, goofy, clumsy, fun boy. Can't wait to see the pics of your Chase.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Awsome! Great decision you are making. 

The waiting until you can pick him up is going to be the worst part.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Congrats. That is great news!
Our first is only 12 weeks but we are already talking about getting a second in the future. . Hahaha


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Congratz!! Hope time flies but do give Miles lots of love in the meantime!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats on your decision for V #2! Having had our 2nd V for about 6 weeks now I have to say it's certainly been an adventure! ;D I wouldn't go back on my decision for a second.

Izzy has been so much fun (yes a hand full, more willful then Ziva was and at times I feel as if I should have called her TAZMANIAN DEVIL) but I love her to pieces... she and Ziva have bonded beautifully. Since we are in dead of winter here in Central Ohio looking toward spring starting to tease us soon with warmer weather and more sunshine, I can't wait to have warmer days so the girls and I feel like spending more time hiking the wooded hills we have access to!

Work on your patience, your balance and enjoy the quiet in your home now..... cause in a few months you will in the midst of a whirlwind of red flying around your house. Your emotions will be tried to the nth degree as you will be saying NO - LEAVE IT - DOWN more times than you could imagine... trying to muster up a stern look on your face while trying not to let your little dears see the tears of laughter running from your eyes because they are just so darn silly and cute you can't stand it!!!!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!! We are certainly excited. 

We hope the transition goes well, we have about 6 months of waiting until we get to bring Chase home. Even after he is home, Miles will get to go our on morning adventures with me and Chase will stay home with my husband, so Miles will still get alone time with us. We also plan to crate train Chase as we did Miles, so Miles will be in bed alone with us until Chase is fully potty trained.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Double trouble!


----------

